
Regular expression to match line that doesn't contain a word? - jaytaylor
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/406230/regular-expression-to-match-line-that-doesnt-contain-a-word
======
niftich
Without getting into CS definition of a 'regular language' and how it differs
from a "regex", questions like this are amusing, because they show that people
are in fact attracted to very-terse-string-matching-notations.

I believe regexes are a triumph of declarative (and therefore, functional)
programming: tell the computer what results you want, without describing the
control flow. Even though sometimes they are not the right tool for the job,
the paradigm shift from declarative to imperative is often appealing enough to
invite their use.

------
meeper16
The Tcl language was designed for string manipulation aka today's NLP:

if {[string match "* hede *" $line] == 0} { Yay! }

OR

foreach line $lineData { if {$line == "hede"} { continue } }

